# Tire/strut rub



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

I was on ls2 forum last nite and notice a thread about people having issues with tire/strut rubbing. Seems noticeable on front passenger side. Is this a prob on 04 and 05's?? I need to check mine asap. Not trying to alarm anyone, but could be a serious issue!! 1 thread i read what talking about a suit against GM. Read the aussies use a 235 on their cars, and when it got over here GM put 245's on front. I guess these tires are causing the rub on the tire/strut. Does anyone have or heard about this problem and whats being done if any to solve it!!!


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> I was on ls2 forum last nite and notice a thread about people having issues with tire/strut rubbing. Seems noticeable on front passenger side. Is this a prob on 04 and 05's?? I need to check mine asap. Not trying to alarm anyone, but could be a serious issue!! 1 thread i read what talking about a suit against GM. Read the aussies use a 235 on their cars, and when it got over here GM put 245's on front. I guess these tires are causing the rub on the tire/strut. Does anyone have or heard about this problem and whats being done if any to solve it!!!


This seems to be a fairly big problem on the 04's. I have'nt read so much about the 05, but there are some. 

I took mine in cuz the right front looked to have to have too much neg. camber. It ended up having -.7

Alignments are warrantied for 12 months/12K miles ONLY.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

My stock tires rubbed on both sides. Not serious enough to do any damage to the tires . My aftermarket rims and tires do not.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

1BadGoat said:


> My stock tires rubbed on both sides. Not serious enough to do any damage to the tires . My aftermarket rims and tires do not.


I hope you had the alignment checked. And set the camber to "0".


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm not sure what the dealer set it too,however they don't rub. I had put wheel bearing grease, on the strut and looked for transfer. I did not see any on the tire.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

I have been very much involved with the tire/strut rub issue. have yet to see one that is serious. Most of them are just polishing the inside tire. GME technical assitance will tell the dealer to adjust the fornt cambers to the positive end of specs. This seems to take care of it with little affect to the handling (assuming you ar not driving it 150mph)

Some of the other issues tht we have seen is poor tire wear, espcially inside edges. This may be also casued by excess negative cambers all around, and made worse by an aggressive throttle, especially when jumping on it and the back end squatting with a little tire squeel.
dms


----------

